# Chip on the frame :(



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I decided to inspect my new Six after tonight's ride and I noticed that it has a pretty big chip on the down tube. I'm pretty annoyed about it. The bike is a week and half old and has only 200 miles on it. I don't think the LBS or Cannondale will do anything about it since the damage seems to be "self" inflicted so I'm just venting and wondering if there is anything I need to do to prevent the crack in the clear coat from spreading.

Something must have hit the frame while I was riding but I can't even think of when or where it happened.

Here are some photos:


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm not sure.

I have a spot on my Cannondale, too. I put a dab of clear fingernail polish over it to seal it.

I have to say I think my cannondale has the worst quality paint job of the bikes I've owned (Giant, Scott, Blue, Fuji, Cannondale). It just seems to have very little clear coat, and any little thing leaves a mark.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I had a small spot on my system six I could see the alum on the seat stay.


----------



## djh01 (Jul 21, 2009)

It builds character.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

jeez, wouldn't worry about that.. likely chip strike from a passing car flinging a piece of chip seal onto the bike... common - have one like it on my alu frame...


----------



## SweetSix13 (Sep 30, 2009)

the only way to stop this happening in the future is to keep your bike indoors and don't ride it!

**** like this is going to happen and - no - it's not covered under warranty


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

wankski said:


> jeez, wouldn't worry about that.. likely chip strike from a passing car flinging a piece of chip seal onto the bike... common - have one like it on my alu frame...


The chip itself is not so bad - it's the clear coat crack around it that makes it look much bigger and uglier. I'm guessing you don't have that issue on your alu bike. I know my alu bike is full of small chips. They're nowhere near that visible though.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

djh01 said:


> It builds character.


Mine or the bike's?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Should I seal it with nail polish? Is there a chance of it spreading?


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

I feel your pain. Last night while pumping up my tires, my bike moved and hit the edge of a glass table. Two nice chips in the frame.

Frame is brand new System Six. Just built it last friday.

Should I use clear nailpolish and build up slowly? Do you sand it or buff it.

Just pisses me off so much b/c it is brand new. If it happened months from now, I would not care at all.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

sbindra said:


> I feel your pain. Last night while pumping up my tires, my bike moved and hit the edge of a glass table. Two nice chips in the frame.
> 
> Frame is brand new System Six. Just built it last friday.
> 
> ...


Damn Carbon! ...I'm switching to steel!!!


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

Put some sticker over to cover it. I did with some Vittoria sticker or whatever you find.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

A chip looks better than a sticker looking randomly placed on the frame to me...


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

shaochieh said:


> Put some sticker over to cover it. I did with some Vittoria sticker or whatever you find.


I thought about it but I'm with Dan:




Dan Gerous said:


> A chip looks better than a sticker looking randomly placed on the frame to me...


I emailed the pics to Cannondale and here's what they responded with:

"We check with our master paint technician and here is what we learned:

Clear touch up will be the best for sure. If they can remove the clear area that has the milky look to it with a razor blade or Exacto knife with out making the area to large the repair will last longer. If they don’t want to do that they should try and get the clear touch up to run down inside this milky area to rebond it to the frame. They may have to hold the frame in many positions to get it to go between the frame and loose clear. The milky area is clear that is not bonded to the frame any more and that is why it looks cloudy.

ATP98/CLR is the item number for a vial of clear touch-up paint which you can order thru your local Cannondale Retailer. Your local Cannondale Retailer can further assist with the above tips.

Thank you for contacting Cannondale. Have a nice day.


~Cannondale Bicycle Corporation "

I don't think I'm going to go through all that unless you guys think that the crack might spread.


----------



## ShadowWraith25 (Dec 1, 2008)

I feel your pain. I made the mistake of leaning my new Six against a brick pillar. Sure enough, it went down and left two chips down to the carbon on my nice white paint job. Man was I upset.

I called Cannondale and got some touch-up paint shipped. The only paint they had was an older color white from '98 that doesn't exactly match my '09 white. I've layered the paint into the chips and might sand it down and apply some clear coat. But honestly, it doesn't really bother me anymore.

If I were you, I would try the clear nail polish. I forgot how much I paid for my tiny vial of Cannondale paint, but I remember it was pretty expensive.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

ShadowWraith25 said:


> I feel your pain. I made the mistake of leaning my new Six against a brick pillar. Sure enough, it went down and left two chips down to the carbon on my nice white paint job. Man was I upset.
> 
> I called Cannondale and got some touch-up paint shipped. The only paint they had was an older color white from '98 that doesn't exactly match my '09 white. I've layered the paint into the chips and might sand it down and apply some clear coat. But honestly, it doesn't really bother me anymore.
> 
> If I were you, I would try the clear nail polish. I forgot how much I paid for my tiny vial of Cannondale paint, but I remember it was pretty expensive.


That happened to my alu bike not too long ago and I was annoyed with myself but I knew I did it to myself. In case of the Six, I didn't really do anything wrong. It must have happened while riding and I didn't even feel it which makes me question the durability of the finish.


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

The finish is pretty durable. The defect is definitely from an impact. From the photo is looks as though it was at a downward angle. Did the bar hit the frame? Was it on a rack with another bike? Did your kid knock it over and not tell you? The clear shouldn't just fall off especially on a carbon frame which provides excellent adhesion. 

-R


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Bad Ronald said:


> The finish is pretty durable. The defect is definitely from an impact. From the photo is looks as though it was at a downward angle. Did the bar hit the frame? Was it on a rack with another bike? Did your kid knock it over and not tell you? The clear shouldn't just fall off especially on a carbon frame which provides excellent adhesion.
> 
> -R


None of the above. It must have happened during the ride last night. It wasn't there the night before. I have not dropped the bike and it hasn't fallen. My kid doesn't go to the basement (where the bike is parked) unless I'm there (she's scared). This definitely happened while riding last night.

...oh, and I don't own a bike rack. If I have to drive the bike somewhere (which only happened twice so far), it goes in the trunk of my SUV with the drive train side up (so it doesn't get the carpet dirty).

I'm considering a BB gun theory since I ride in areas where people are quite hostile towards cyclists.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't know if you *should* use clear nail polish, but I can say that I did, 2 months ago approximarely, and it has done no harm.


----------



## B2010 (Jul 23, 2009)

I used a little black reflective tape to cover up a small chip i had on my down tube (really only needed one piece, but thought three together looked better)

View attachment 179864


B


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

B2010 said:


> I used a little black reflective tape to cover up a small chip i had on my down tube (really only needed one piece, but thought three together looked better)
> 
> View attachment 179864
> 
> ...


That looks pretty good ...and that's a sweet looking CAAD9!


----------



## B2010 (Jul 23, 2009)

ph0enix said:


> That looks pretty good ...and that's a sweet looking CAAD9!


Thanks! I've really enjoyed it thus far. I'm loving the SRAM shifters and have already put over 450 miles on it :thumbsup: 

View attachment 179870


This pic was pre-chip and before i had the computer installed


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Very nice!!! Did you replace the bar tape already? I was expecting it to be white on a CAAD9 4. Now that I've hijacked my own thread, how do you like the RS10 wheels? I've got them on my bike as well and so far I can't say anyting bad about them.


----------



## B2010 (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes, I put on the Fizik microtex stuff and really like it (just didn't like the white on the black bike). I don't have anything bad to say about the wheels, but if i decide to change anything on the bike that will be the first upgrade to try to shave off about 450 grams.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I ordered the Prologo ProTouch tape to match my saddle:
http://www.artscyclery.com/descpage-PLPRTBT.html
It should be here Monday. 

A 1,400g wheelset would be nice ...maybe next year.


----------

